
Is Hacker News Filtering News Related to an Asian Country? - thiefmeister
This is just an innocent inquiry.
I posted about an Official App in China that has full spying &#x2F; backdoor capabilities and I can&#x27;t fine the post related to it.
======
grzm
From the FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)):

> _" How are stories ranked?"_

> _" The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story
> was submitted. Comments in threads are ranked the same way."_

> _" Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which demotes overheated discussions, and moderator intervention."_

As you're new, you might find the guidelines informative as well.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
brudgers
You can ask the moderators using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page.
They tend to be helpful, responsive and patient.

------
thiefmeister
I'm new and probably violated a rule here.

~~~
tiredwired
it's there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=thiefmeister](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=thiefmeister)

